# Cut/Punture Gloves Recommendation Needed



## SomeChik (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post. I hope its acceptable.
I was diagnosed with a bleeding disorder & now I bleed very easily and therefore must take extreme care. 
I've stopped cutting in food prep as much as possible and completely avoided all my hobbies because they involve sharp objects. 

I would like to buy a pair of cut/puncture safety gloves so I can resume both food prep and and my arts & crafts work, where I use Exacto knives, rotary cloth cutters & a Dremmel to cut, drill, and sand.

I know no gloves give full protection, such as preventing you from cutting off a finger or and some don't protect from needle size punctures, but I must resume activities that involve cutting. I'm just looking for some piece of mind and whatever protection is possible. 


To further complicate matters, I'm allergic to Latex, but I'm willing to wear stretchy (non latex) vinyl on top of (or under if it's better) the protection glove when dealing with food to prevent form contamination or getting them wet, rusty, or dirty.

I won't wear these gloves for prolong periods of time. I will only wear them for short spurts, such as in chopping veggies for dinner and with my crafts I take breaks. So, comfort is last on my priority list as long as it doesn't interfere with the function & performance of the gloves.

Although some of my crafting work is kind of intricate, I understand I might have to sacrifice some of my agility as well.


I'm confused about all the types of gloves on the market, their level of protection (grading system), sizing, ect. All the youtube videos I have seen were created by the manufacturer or a dealer so I don't trust them. 

I live in the US. I where a women's size large glove, but I can measure if told what parts of my hands to measure. I would prefer 2 or a pair of gloves for doing crafts. But if they're very costly, I will buy 1 right now and like to get another in the near future.

I know better not to wear them when working with electricity (computers and small electronic repairs are another hobby). Also, they won't usually, if ever, be used outdoors or in extreme temperatures. Suggestions of manufacturer, model, and approximate cost would be most helpful. I will be purchasing them online. 
Sorry for the length of this post. I just wanted to be precise and explain all the issues.

Thanks for any advice! :thumbup:


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I use Great White. I am a carpenter and on some jobs I am required to were gloves. I can pull 4 penny finish nails out of my apron with them on. Can even take knots out of string with them on. I bought a dozen pairs of large so my wife can wear them to. They run a little small but are fine for both of us. If they get dirty I pop them in the washing machine. I wear the 19-D622. They are a cut level 3 with Dyneema coated with polyurethane, palm and finger tip coating. About $10 a pair or 12 for $100.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They make Kevlar gloves.
Meat packing plants use then all the time. 
Checkout McMaster Carr or MSC.
Any real local industrial supply should have them.


----------



## SomeChik (Nov 11, 2012)

The Great White gloves don't seem to provide enough protection and seem more of the disposable type.
Kevlar sounds like a good idea. These gloves are affordable, almost too inexpensive, but I don't know about if they're washable or the dexterity to pick up small pieces or maneuver. I would measure at the starting point of a Men's Small. What do you think of these gloves?


Showa Best 25007 HPPE Cut Resistant Glove, Nitrile Palm, S, Pair for $17

I'm not allowed to post links yet.

Thanks!


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Those don't appear to be rated for food service and the cut level is only 4. Max is 5, and in your case I wouldn't go with anything less. That said, I agree with a Kevlar, preferably Kevlar and stainless mix, but you're probably going to have to pay a good bit more than that to get puncture resistance as well as cut resistance. My 20 yr old gloves from a restaurant supply house are woven with glass fiber and stainless steel. I use them for cleaning fish and shucking oysters and they're still in good shape, but the weave would easily allow something like a sewing needle to penetrate, so probably wouldn't be a good choice for you. I have a pair of tactical Kevlars that I love for the dexterity, great winter shooting gloves, but they're worthless in the kitchen.


----------



## SomeChik (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi ratherbefishin' I agree with your point about the cut level being too low and that fiber glass isn't an option for me, however I'm not worried about something as thin as a needle puncturing me. *I do want general puncture resistance, but I don't work with knives or anything that have a extremely thin tip like a needle that could puncture me.* 
I also see your point about Kevlar not being food safe because of its coating. *Do you suggest I get two separate pairs of gloves then, 1 for food & 1 for hobbies?*
I guess I was too excited when I saw the cost. $100 for a pair isn't in my budget and I need to at least begin food prep again even if I cannot afford to resume my hobbies right now. Which is very unfortunate because I have both too much time and old craft supplies lying around.
Please keep the suggestions coming. Thanks!


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Dexter-Russell makes a good food service glove. They're sold singly, will fit either hand, and you should be able to find them for less than $20 each.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Search for "cut-resistant glove liners". We use them in surgery when the subject has a known condition. You still need to be very careful as they mostly protect from slicing rather than puncturing your skin.

When out of Institutional purchases, they can be very expensive. Check with your medical insurance first.


----------



## SomeChik (Nov 11, 2012)

Check with my health insurance? Was that a joke? If not I envy you. My insurance doesn't even pay for life sustaining medication. Devices and "Wonderful Accessories" are out of the question. For some reason, they rather pay for my ER visits instead of easily and cheaply preventing the costly emergencies.
I think I'll just get whatever non-food safety gloves you guys can recommend and put a giant non-latex disposable glove, or even saran wrap if need be, on top when working with food.I know its not the greatest solution, but my hands are kind of tied, no pun intended. 
So any ideas of specific models of non food cut 7 puncture resistant gloves?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Truthis1 said:


> Check with my health insurance? Was that a joke? If not I envy you. My insurance doesn't even pay for life sustaining medication. Devices and "Wonderful Accessories" are out of the question. For some reason, they rather pay for my ER visits instead of easily and cheaply preventing the costly emergencies.
> I think I'll just get whatever non-food safety gloves you guys can recommend and put a giant non-latex disposable glove, or even saran wrap if need be, on top when working with food.I know its not the greatest solution, but my hands are kind of tied, no pun intended.
> So any ideas of specific models of non food cut 7 puncture resistant gloves?
> 
> ...


Kris, I did not know all that! I apologize...
I knew that insurance may cover special-need helmets (for seizure disorders), and I can see a parallel with your condition.

Still, I think you would be surprised to know what is covered but they don't want you to know.

Apologies again.


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

Another idea is to browse police supply catalogs. Their customers have to deal with everything from broken glass at car crashes to needles.


----------



## Focused2 (Jan 2, 2013)

You can call hex armor or visit site.
-
http://www.hexarmor.com/products/9000-series-9013
-
Joe


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

By the way, Truthis1, congratulations on an excellent requirements statement. That's one of the best I've seen.


----------



## EyeballEngineer (Jul 31, 2014)

MSC, Mcmaster Carr, and Grainger have excellent filters to isolate what you want. You really need two sets of gloves. A food service grad level 5 cut resistant glove for the kitchen, and a level 5 cut and puncture/needle stick resistant gloves for hobby work. 

I'm partial to the nitrile or PU coars palms over fabric body gloves as the best compromise between breathability, dexterity, grip, and protection.


----------

